# quik drive screw guns



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Spyrus said:


> I prefer the muro screw gun personally... using coils of screws is much more efficient IMO. It just takes a little bit to set it up properly


Got a buddy that uses a muro all day every day builds docks and decks, They lay the boards then spend most of the day screwing off ( the boards :laughing.


----------



## vff9 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been running quick drive for quite a few years and I like it. I've used a Pam a little bit too. We've used the quick drive for decks and subfloor and it's worked great for us. 

Daniel 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

